
Project Collaboration Agreement for new projects with two partners - obiefernandez
https://medium.com/@obie/project-collaboration-agreement-for-new-projects-with-two-partners-ee86145933ab
======
obiefernandez
This is the actual contract template that I've developed myself and used on a
number of little ventures. It's optimized for passive-income projects, rather
than things you plan on fundraising or making really big.

